# Mein 1. Teich Hilfe



## snoopy3274 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen alle zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, :beeten

Also, wir haben ein kleine Terasse, mit einem kleinen Stückchen Garten, und möchten dort gerne einen Teich mit Bachlauf haben, denn ich liebe das Element Wasser. Es soll ein Fertigteich sein, mit 150-300l Wasser ohne Fische, evt. mit einer Wasserschildkröte, aber da sind wir uns noch nicht einig .

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, was brauche ich für den kleinen Teich, damit der Bachlauf auch gut funktioniert, also es soll nicht nur ein kleiner Strahl runterlaufen, die breite des Bachlaufs soll so ca. 30 breit werden, wo dann auch überall sauberes Wasser fließen soll.
Ich habe mich Beraten lassen, aber ich habe das Gefühl die wollten mir nur was verkaufen, denn im gleichen Geschäft habe ich 2 Verkäufer gefragt und jeder sagte was anderes.
Beim stöbern im Netz habe ich dieses super Forum hier gefunden.
Bitte helft mir, habe jetzt Urlaub und würde meinen Wunsch gerne umsetzen.
Schon mal vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo, ersma.
Das so ein Bachlauf richtig was bringt braucht es zuallerst eine gute Pumpe!
Bei 30cm breite sollte schon einiges an Wasser laufen damit das auch wirkt. Kann dann halt sein das wenn der Teich so klein ist das er eher einem Fluss gleicht.

WIlst Du den Bachlauf selbst bauen oder nimmst Du da diese Fertigelemente?

Aber hier melden sich sicher noch einige Profis die da noch mehr Ahnung haben wie ich.

Auf jeden Fall viel spass:gdaumen


----------



## snoopy3274 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Also, wir haben gerade noch mal diskutiert, und haben beschlossen, daß wir doch den 300l Ferigteich nehmen, der andere ist doch was sehr klein, wollen halt das Größenverhältnis zur Terasse nicht überschreiten, sonst sieht es wohl nicht aus, und so haben wir (Vater, Mutter, 2 Kinder  ) uns auf 300l geeinigt


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Na, das ist doch schon mal was
Ich hoffe nur das ihr nicht mit dem Gedanke Fisch diese Aktion startet, dafür braucht es ein wenig mehr Wasser. Amsonsten gibt es sehr schöne miniteiche, 
schau mal hier im Forum rum.


----------



## snoopy3274 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Nein, da sollen keine Fische rein, meine Kinder dachten zwar schon mal an 4 Goldfische für jeden einen  
aber da sind wir uns noch nicht schlüssig, denn ich möchte nur einen Zierteich mit einem Bachlauf, wo ich leider nicht weiß, was ich dafür eine Technik brauche, die Verkäufer haben mich ganz durcheinander gebracht.
Mit Druckfilder oder ohne Druckfilter


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Wenn du oben am Einlauf vom Bachlauf etwas Platz hast brauchst Du nicht unbedingt einen Druckfilter, dann kann das Wasser direkt aus dem Filter in den Bachlauf laufen.
Bei ordentlicher Bepflanzung braucht es auch nicht unbedingt einen Filter das kann das richtige Grünzeug allein.


----------



## snoopy3274 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Ah ha, also ich kaufe mir einen normalen Filter, hatte einen im Baumarkt gesehen, glaube bis 3000l für 89 € stelle den oberhalb des Bachlaufes hin, und somit spuckt er das Wasster über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich, schafft der Filter es denn dann, das Wasser bis dort oben ca. 1m anzusaugen? Das würde dann auch heißen, Schlauch im Teich, hoch und am Filter anschließen, Filter spuckt gereinigtes Wasser über Bachlauf wieder aus, richtig verstanden?
Wow das wäre ja dann sogar eine super günstige Lösung 

Und was sind das für besondere Pflanzen?

Also bin den ganzen Tag schon dabei mich durchzulesen, aber das ist garnicht so einfach, immer wieder neue Vorschläge 

LG Marion


----------



## Psycho (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Du musst halt schauen was für eine Pumpe bei dem Set dabei ist, 1.muss sie die Förderhöhe schaffen und dann noch genügend Wasser für den Bachlauf schaffen.

Wenn schon so ein Set dann nimm das Größte was du kriegen kannst, somit hast Du reserven.
Hab mal ein Set für 10000l gesehen da war eine 2000l Pumpe dabei damit funktioniert nur ein mini Bachlauf.


----------



## Thomas3619 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion,

möchte mich auch noch einmal kurz zu Wort melden. Habe den Beitrag mal kurz überflogen. Überlegt doch, ob Ihr den Teich nicht etwas größer und mit Folie machen könnte. Finanziell ist es überschaubar und wenn doch mal Fische kommen geht das auch. Kinder finden es meist Klasse wenn was umher schwimmt. Hinterher ärgert Ihr Euch vielleicht, dass Ihr zu klein gebaut habt. Ein größerer ist meist auch in Bezug auf Wasserqualität etc. stabiler.


----------



## snoopy3274 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort, ist schon richtig mit der Folie, aber unsere Ecke ist wirklich sehr klein, und wir waren in der zwischen Zeit auch schon sehr fleißig, ich bin so vom Teichfieber befallen, ich konnte nicht mehr warten, hier ein paar Fotos, von der Entsehung bis zur Fertigstellung
Wenn noch Vorschläge kommen, bin für alles offen, habe sehr viel hier aus dem Forum umgesetzt.

LG
Marion


----------



## owl-andre (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Du (Ihr) habt das echt super gemacht,sieht richtig klasse aus-Nur,und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung(hatte auch mal so ein Fertigbecken)die Algen werden euch das Leben zur Hölle machen!Hoffe aber nur das beste für Euch und das ihr damit nicht solle Probleme habt,wie ich hatte--weiterhin viel Spass und keine Algen


----------



## snoopy3274 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Andre,

das mit den Algen kommt doch bestimmt, weil sich das Becken im Sommer zu sehr aufheitzt oder?
Wir haben gedacht, dadurch daß wir einen Bachlauf und einen Filter haben, würden wir das Problem klein halten, habe leider noch nicht viele Erfahrungsberichte mit einem kleinen Teich gelesen, und bin im jeden Rat dankbar  ist ja unser erster kleiner aber feiner 1. Teich

LG
Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion.

Hallo erstmal. Also, ich denke, dass ihr euch über Algen keine Gedanken machen müsst. Ihr habt Pflanzen, einen Bachlauf (wie ich gesehen habe, mit Kies bestückt), einen Filter und keine Fische. Die ersten Algen nach Teichbefüllung hatte hier wohl jeder, aber die verschwinden meistens, wenn die Randbedingungen stimmen.

Viel Spass beim Beobachten. Ne Schildkröte habt ihr ja schon, wie ich auf dem Foto sehen konnte


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Ellen,

na ja mit deinem Naturteich können wir noch nicht mithalten, aber vielen Dank für deine Info, meinst du, (weiß nicht ob du es auf dem Foto erkennen kannst)
die Randbefüllung ist so gut?  

Ach ja, wir konnten uns mit den Kindern auf eine Schildkröte einigen


----------



## elkop (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

also ich würde mir keine sorge bezüglich algen machen. mein teichlein ist ähnlich wie deiner, ich habe keinen bachlauf, keinen filter, und heuer, im zweiten jahr, ist mein mini nach der algenblüte im frühjahr glasklar, die pflanzen wuchern und algen gibts keine, weder schwebe- noch fadenalgen


----------



## snoopy3274 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Elke,

der ist ja auch sehr schön, wie hast du denn die Algenblüte bekämpft? 
Bin ja noch richtig grün hinter den Ohren  was Pflanzen im Teich angeht.

Aber Fische has du keine in deinem Teich oder?
Denn irgendwie ist das Thema Fische bei meinen Kindern immer noch nicht raus, die lesen hier jetzt auch sehr viel, und immer was anderes, mal ja, mal nein, ich bin mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende :beeten


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion.

Den Fischen zu lieben - lasst es lieber sein und erfreut Euch mit samt den Kindern an Rückenschwimmern, Wasserläufern, Wasserflöhen, Taumelkäfern, Libellenlarven und vielleicht sogar Molchen oder Fröschen/__ Kröten.

Niemand kann Euch sagen, wer so alles freiwillig Einzug halten wird, aber die Tiere finden Euer Teichlein schon. Gaaaanz sicher!

Bezüglich Algen, lies doch mal da.


----------



## snoopy3274 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Annett,

ja so wird es wohl sein, wir werden auf all die Bewohner warten, die unseren Teich als Ihr zu Hause haben wollen   und da wir ja schon einen Bewohner haben, nämlich unsere Schildkröte (siehe Bild  ) wird es bestimmt auch im nächsten Sommer viel zu beobachten geben.


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion.

Hübsche Schildi. 


Ist das Bild der letzte Stand der Arbeiten?
Der Optik halber würde ich auf den Grund vielleicht doch ein Substrat einbringen....

Die Miniteichler haben da sicherlich gute Ideen, weshalb ich Dich samt Teichlein mal zu den Minis verschiebe. 
Da gehört Ihr ja sowieso hin. 

Falls der Teich eine umlaufende Pflanzrinne hat, dann setz doch dort noch ein paar Pflänzchen ein (ohne Teicherde). 
Je mehr Pflanzen, desto schwächer fällt die nächste Algenbüte aus. Und diese wird ziemlich sicher kommen.


----------



## snoopy3274 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Annett,

ja das ist das Foto von letzter Woche.
Der äußere Rand, dort wo du die Pflanzen siehst, ist unsere Sumpfzone.
Habe hier schon viel gelesen, die meisten schreiben, ich brauch beim Mini keinen Bodengrund anlegen, denn der bildet sich schon sehr rasch selber.
Hier ein Foto wie er eine Woche später (also Heute) aussieht, es haben sich auch schon einige Bewohner der selben Sorte angesiedelt   weißt jemand wer das ist? 
Leider kann man die kleinen nicht sehen, versuche es heute abend noch mal, wenn die Sonne nicht so drauf scheint, aber ich beschreibe sie schon mal,
kleine weiße Striche, an einem Ende etwas dicker, berührt man die Wasseroberfläche tauchen sie ab, es sind viele und so bis ca. 1cm klein


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion,

willkommen in der Miniteichabteilung.

Bodengrund: Ein bisschen Sand ist nicht verkehrt. Die freundlichen Bakterien siedeln sich da gerne und gut drauf an.

Deine neuen Haustierchen dürften wohl Mückenlarven sein. Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Ein bisschen Bewegung (hat noch nie geschadet). Aber seerosenfreundlich. Oder abwarten bis die ersten __ Käfer und Libellenlarven einziehen.


----------



## elkop (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

hallo marion,
entschuldige, dass ich so spät antworte:
die algenblüte habe ich bekämpft mit
1. viel geduld
2. viel pflanzen
3. nochmehr geduld

aber wenn die pflanzen einmal durchgestartet haben, regelt sich das problem von alleine. zumindest bei mir.
nein, ich  habe keine fische drin, wär ja noch schöner, bei dem kleinen teichlein. ich würd auch dir raten, das mit den fischen zu vergessen. es gibt so viel zu beobachten, dass du fische gar nicht brauchst.
viel glück mit deinem biotop.


----------



## snoopy3274 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Elke,

kannst du mal bitte ein Foto von der Algenblüte hineinstellen, dann weiß ich wie sowas aussieht


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion,

Algenblüte erkennt man ganz einfach: grünes, trübes Wasser. Das geht aber auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## snoopy3274 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Ah ok,  ich glaube das kann ich erkennen , 
 bis jetzt bildet sich nur am Beckenrand so eine Schicht, aber das Wasser ist ganz klar


----------



## minimag (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Marion,

sieht schck aus Dein Teich.
Ich meine auf einem Bild erkannt zu haben, dass Du eine kleine Sprudelpumpe in Deinem Teich hast. Falls sich bei der Seerose eine Knospe bildet und diese sich kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche befindet, solltest Du auf das Wasserspiel der Pumpe verzichten. Denn wenn Seerosen bespränkelt werden, mögen die meisten nicht blühen. Das passiert auch in Teichen ohne Sprudelpumpe, wenn es gerade an den Tagen regnet, wenn die Seerose blühen möchte.
Ich kann mit meinem Wissen auch daneben liegen (bin dann für Verbesserungen dankbar).

Liebe Grüße

Adreas


----------



## snoopy3274 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Andreas,

das Wasserspiel haben wir nicht in Betrieb ,
 die Pumpe dient zur Funktion unseres Bachlaufes, und von da habe ich die Seerose ja schon in Sicherheit gebracht, am weitesten weg   
Den Stab, den man dort sehen kann, der musste dran, sonst funktionierte unsere Pumpe nicht, vielleicht war da was nicht richtig, aber nur so funktionierte sie.
Man kann an unserer Seerose ganz unten schon sehen, daß wieder ein Stengel hinaus kommt 
Vielleicht weis ja jemand, warum das eine Blatt, was oben schwimmt, so eine komische Farbe bekommen hat,       oder hat das was damit zu tun, daß ich sie runtergesetzt habe


----------



## elkop (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

hallo marion,

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, und die ist ja noch nicht besonders groß, dass es alle möglichen formen von algenplage gibt. meine algenblüte im frühjahr bestand aus grün-trübem wasser. im vorjahr, als der teich neu war, schauten die algen anders aus. fadenalgen (nehme ich zumindest an), also grüne schleier, die ich mit einer flaschenbürste rausgefischt habe.

gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen habe ich nun völlig klares wasser ohne jegliche algen, allerdings ist das teichlein mit pflanzen so zugewuchert, dass man nicht mehr viel vom wasser sehen kann und ich bin gerade dabei, ein wenig grünzeug aus dem biotop zu entfernen. nährstoffaustrag lebe hoch *grins* und algen 3


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weis ja jemand, warum das eine Blatt, was oben schwimmt, so eine komische Farbe bekommen hat,       oder hat das was damit zu tun, daß ich sie runtergesetzt habe



Hi Marion,

die ersten Blätter einer Seerose sind oft etwas missgestaltet, also keine Sorge . Die Farbe ist bei einem jungen Blatt bei vielen Sorten etwas rötlich, wird dann nach einer gewissen Zeit grün. Welche Wassertiefe war bei deiner Pflanze angegeben?

LG
Ina


----------



## snoopy3274 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Elke

ok, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen, was da noch so an Algen auf mich zukommt   und viel spaß beim zurückschneiden, was lebt denn so alles in deinem Teich?
Bei uns scheinen sich jetzt Mückenlarven eingefunden zu haben, habe im Thema "Tiere im und am Teich" mal nachgefragt, was das sein kann.  und man hat geantwortet, wohl Mückenlarven  Oh nein, wenn jemand gestochen wird, dann ich

Hallo Ina,

es ist eine Nymphaea, soll mal Rosa blühen und es stand eine Tiefe von bis zu 80cm drauf, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe, aber unser Teich ist ja nur 50cm tief.
Na dann brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen, steht weit weg vom plätschern des Bachlaufs und in der richtigen Tiefe, jetzt heist es abwarten.
Oh man, das ist so spannend, jeden Tag entdeckt man was neues, ist echt klasse


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> es ist eine Nymphaea, soll mal Rosa blühen und es stand eine Tiefe von bis zu 80cm drauf, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe, aber unser Teich ist ja nur 50cm tief.



Es kann sein (muß nicht ), dass die Seerose irgendwann zu groß für euer Teichlein sein wird. Ich denke, sie hat bei euch jetzt ca. 35-40 cm Tiefe (Teichtiefe abzüglich der Korbhöhe), das ist ok für sie am Anfang.

LG
Ina


----------



## snoopy3274 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Ina,

also wie ich im Gartencenter war, hat man mir die Seerosen gezeigt, und da habe ich gleich gesagt, daß wir nur einen Mini haben, und so hat ich dann 3 Möglichkeiten, 
1. Normale größe
 2. Mittlere größe
 3. __ Zwergseerose

wir haben uns dann für die Mittlere entschieden, meinst du, auch diese wird zu groß werden?


----------



## niri (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hi Marion,

hat deine Seerose einen Namen gehabt? Wenn ja und die Sorte auch echt ist, kann man sagen, ob sie für dein Teich ok ist. Wenn deine Seerose keinen Namen hatte und nur unter der Farbbezeichnung verkauft wurde (z.B. Seerose rot, weiß etc.),  dann hast du ein Überraschungspaket, warte einfach mal ab, wie sie sich entwickelt . 

LG
Ina


----------



## snoopy3274 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Ina

also auf der Bandarole steht Nymphaea rosa,  wahrscheinlich dann ein Überraschungspaket
jetzt bin ich schon extra in einen Gartencenter gefahren, um mich dort beraten zu lassen, aber das war ja dann wohl nichts.
Es kommt ein neuer Stengel, und ich lasse mich dann wohl mal überraschen  wird schon werden


----------



## niri (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hi Marion,

mach dir erst einmal keine Gedanken, was deine Seerose betrifft , sie braucht eh noch etwas Zeit, um sich bei dir zu etablieren. Erst im nächsten oder vielleicht sogar im übernächsten Jahr wirst du merken, ob ihre Größe für deinen Teich ok ist.  

LG
Ina


----------



## snoopy3274 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Ina,

ich berichte noch mal über meine Seerose,
also es ist einfach toll sie zu beobachten, das allererste Blatt (war beim Kauf schon dran) war jetzt ganz welk und ich habe es abgezogen, der Rest vom Stengel ist noch dran, muß ich den eigendlich auch abmachen?  habe hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, man sollte ihn ruhig dran lassen, denn da würden die __ Schnecken dran gehen.
Haben nämlich jetzt eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke, woher auch immer, war auf einmal da 
Dann sind schon 3 neue mittlere Blätter oben und das nächste macht sich auch schon auf dem Weg, einfach klasse 
Freue mich dann schon auf nächstes Jahr, hoffendlich mit Blüte


----------

